# Dart Frog Plants via Ebay



## grazzzz (Feb 2, 2009)

So I ve set myself a project of making a new viv for a colony of Dart Frogs (got 4 bumble bee's at the moment but going to expand)I have based it on Black Jungles viv below and before starting to build it i am collecting all the thing I need, looking on ebay i have found some stunning plants this arrived yesterday and will look great on the back wall in one of the hidden pots plus great hiding places for the frogs too, i have found some mini orchids too which thrive in damp humid conditions.
Will keep you posted on how it goes !!!!!


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

Stunning viv, I love to see well planted vivs.

That's one very nice Sarracenia purpurea. WhereD'you get it from?

I'm not too sure that it will like the warmth that the frogs like. And I'm pretty sure that it will make a happy meal of yer frogs!


----------



## grazzzz (Feb 2, 2009)

Axel01 said:


> Stunning viv, I love to see well planted vivs.
> 
> That's one very nice Sarracenia purpurea. WhereD'you get it from?
> 
> I'm not too sure that it will like the warmth that the frogs like. And I'm pretty sure that it will make a happy meal of yer frogs!


i found it on ebay they are a nursery that specialises in exotic plants, it hasnt got any lids that shut and isnt poisonous i enqired before it arrived and it thrives in damp humid conditions.


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

> it hasnt got any lids that shut and isnt poisonous


It looks like its designed to trap something. Insects? :neutral:


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Do you have a link to this seller on ebay please ?


----------



## grazzzz (Feb 2, 2009)

Here is there site! eBay UK Shop - Hampshire Carnivorous and Exotics: Sarracenia - pitcher plant, Nepenthes - Monkey cup, Cephalotus follicularis
They have some great plants


----------



## grazzzz (Feb 2, 2009)

grazzzz said:


> Here is there site! eBay UK Shop - Hampshire Carnivorous and Exotics: Sarracenia - pitcher plant, Nepenthes - Monkey cup, Cephalotus follicularis
> They have some great plants


Plus this company is great for Orchids. eBay Seller: ppm orc: Home Garden items on eBay.co.uk


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ive always been worried about using pitcher plants as im convinced darts would get in there and be unable to get out?? Although they are listed on dartfrogs website so i guess theyve worked without problems!

Lovely plant anyway lol!


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the link


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

It's deffo a pitcher plant. 

It's designed so that anything that falls in cannot get out. They're great to grow (I have many) but I would be concerned about the wee frogs.

But what the heck.... It's a bloody well coloured one. Start a new hobby... they're dead easy to grow.


----------

